# OpenLDAP with 2 Factor Authentication



## shepherdAZ (Jan 6, 2016)

Has anyone configured OpenLDAP authentication with two factors on FreeBSD? I saw that there is TOTP support that has been added to OpenLDAP 2.5-HEAD in July 2015, which is nice as I have configured PAM with Google Authenticator support for my stand-alone FreeBSD machines.

Has anyone tried OpenLDAP+TOTP out on FreeBSD yet, or perhaps is using another mechanism?

Thank you!


----------

